# Two Guys and A Girl - promos - 15x



## astrosfan (27 Dez. 2009)

*Two Guys and A Girl - Ein Trio zum Anbeissen - 1998-2001*

The lives and loves of three close friends - Pete, a neurotic architeture student, Berg, the laid-back pre-med, and Sharon, a tough girl with a soft center. Pete and Berg are roommates and students at a local Boston university, while Sharon struggles with her work and relationships.

*Cast:*
Traylor Howard, Ryan Reynolds, Richard Ruccolo, Suzanne Cryer, Nathan Fillion, Jillian Bach




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Q (27 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die Promos!


----------



## hawei (23 Mai 2010)

Sehr schön. Vielen Dank!


----------

